# Help me find a book



## DuckerCarlson (Dec 4, 2020)

I believe the intended audience is for adolescants. I read this book in middle school and it's a combination between a graphic novel and text pages, i believe they genre is called picto-fiction 

From what I can remember about the book, it's a post-apocalypse and only animals are around, and a mouse that likes to eat canned peaches is curious about humaand and wants to find one. Not to spoil the book i can remember, but i think it ends on a cliff hanger where the mouse and his friends find a human. 

The first page is of a blue colored skyline of what i think is newyork, it's a city anyways.

I dont have any pictures of it because i cant find the book, wish i could post an image :/


----------



## Simo (Dec 4, 2020)

Hmmm...sounds interesting!

OK, after peeking about using Google, and having spent a decade working in libraries, this might be it? First published in 2016/2017:









						Scurry Book 1
					

"A group of house mice struggle to survive a long and strange winter. The humans are gone, the sun is rarely seen, and a cold, dark rain befouls everything it touches. The mice, long dependent on humans for food, stubbornly cling to their old ways, looting nearby abandoned houses for any scraps...



					books.google.com


----------

